# Solved: itunes message--disc burner or software not found



## bostonfredo (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been humming along burning xmas cd's and wham, all of a sudden, itunes froze; did restart and when i went to burn more music onto a cd, the above message "disc burner or software not found" appeared.

I use windows and am not on a mac


please help

thanks

fredo


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to the Multimedia forum for more response 

Have you tried uninstalling iTunes, go to Windows Explorer and under Program Files, delete the folder for iTunes. Reboot, then re-install iTunes.

Regards

eddie


----------



## bostonfredo (Dec 24, 2006)

eventually solved it---somehow my D drive got lost---had to reinstall it and bingo, up and running---ironicaly, I reinstalled itunes as well


thanks

problem has been resolved


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad to hear you fixed it 

eddie


----------

